
DuckDuckGo: A New Search Engine Built from Open Source - tomh
http://ostatic.com/blog/duckduckgo-a-new-search-engine-built-from-open-source
======
coderdude
"It's like the evolution of the LAMP stack that has served so many sites so
well for many years. Too bad there isn't a snappy acronym like LAMP for it.
Maybe we can call it the Duck stack."

Nginix, Memcached, PostgreSQL, Perl, FreeBSD.

Duck stack? Is DuckDuckGo really the first to ever use these together? I
highly doubt it. This article is very kiss-ass and I can't tell why it's on a
site that talks about open source software. Writing your crawler and backend
in Perl doesn't mean you're built from open source, nor does using FreeBSD as
your operating system. Or does it? Also, I noticed in the first sentence they
link the words "search engine" to DDG instead of "DuckDuckGo" (the first word
in the first sentence). This article is contrived and looks more like someone
just paid to have it written up.

~~~
jacquesm
Afaik ddg does not have its own crawler (yet) but is built on top of other
search engines, it does pull in a lot of data from different sources.

~~~
coderdude
From the article: "DuckDuckGo also uses it's own web crawler: the
DuckDuckBot."

Plus I'm pretty sure I've heard the DDG guy mention it before on HN.

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, neat, thanks for the correction!

------
MikeCapone
Is this getting voted up just because it mentions DDG? It's fine for HN to
have a crush on DDG (it's a good site), but I'd like to suggest that we should
be a bit more discerning about what we vote up.

------
patrickaljord
DuckDuckGo is not open source, it may use some Open Source code but so does
Google and tons of other web apps.

~~~
coderdude
I'm not sure why people are voting you up. Nowhere in the article (or even in
the title) does it say DDG is open source. It says that it is _built_ from
open source.

~~~
code_duck
I'd bet that just about every search engine (aside from Bing, but probably
part of that one too) is built in open software. I wouldn't pick this out to
be Duck's distinguishing feature.

~~~
coderdude
I'm not defending what the article said, I'm merely pointing out that the
parent comment should be downvoted rather than upvoted because he's arguing
something _no one said_.

------
cmurphycode
DuckDuckGo is a pretty well done site. I don't know if DDG is doing anything
revolutionary with their software stack, but the stack is working well enough
that one guy is essentially providing a useful alternative to Google. Consider
the amount of brilliant engineers working on Google search, and you have to be
a touch impressed.

Of course, this extremely light weight development means he can have enough
success to live on without worrying about monetizing as effectively as Google.
Since he doesn't track searches as much as Google and thus cannot provide
advertisers the same amount of targeting, this is important.

I look forward to tracking the site's evolution!

------
sprout
Aside from Bing and Yahoo I suppose.

------
vaksel
new?

~~~
jacquesm
New to those outside of a very limited audience.

Just like google wasn't new by a long shot any more when suddenly the
mainstream press started writing about this great new search engine.

------
arnorhs
I'm sorry. Guilty as charged. I voted it up as soon as I saw DuckDuckGo in the
title. I didn't know I was this simple, but I seem to automatically upvote
everything relating to DDG...

~~~
arnorhs
Why the downvotes?

I thought I was being honest. To me, the fact that I did upvote the link
without thinking made me curious/interested. I didn't realize that I was so
simple.

I wasn't making a joke and I was sincerely sorry.

I think it probably shows you, no matter how clever all of us think we are,
most of our actions are automatic and non-voluntary.

